# this guy is great IMO...great amp comparison



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

check out this video he explains the difference in parts well.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=-1R92tUJqubcsLSDgk81_w&bvm=bv.90790515,d.cWc


----------

